# Best/Worst Ski Trail Names



## freeski (Feb 16, 2015)

When you hear a trail name it can add to the prestige of a trail. It's nice when great trails have names that do them justice. 

*Best trail names:*
Hardscrabble, Cannon
Avalanche, Cannon
Vista Way, Cannon
Shockwave, Sunday River
White Heat, Sunday River
_All Logging related_, Sugarloaf
Goat, Stowe
Ovation, Killington
Squeeze Play, Killington

*Worst trail names*
Top Gun, Sunday River
Risky Business, Sunday River
_The Space themed trails_, Killington

Do you have any favorites? Any that suck?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2015)

All of the upper glades at Cannon. They just suck.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 16, 2015)

best: 
Devil's Fiddle- Killington
Outer Limmits- Killington
Bear Down - Stratton
Angle Street- Loon
Avenger- Attitash
Middle Earth- Sugarbush
Dudley-Do-Right- Mt. Abram

Worst:
Boom Run- Loon
Upper mountain glades of Cannon
Fanny Hill - Bolton Valley


----------



## freeski (Feb 16, 2015)

Can't believe I forgot Devil's Fiddle. What a fitting name. Yea Angel Street is a neat name. Yep, not much thought given to the upper Cannon Glades.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just a few quick ones

Black Hole - Smuggs
Rumble - Sugarbush
Giant Killer - Pico
Down Draft - Killington
Royal Flush/TheThrone/Toilet Bowl - Killington


----------



## Edd (Feb 17, 2015)

Sis Boom Bah - Jay Peak

Check out the list at Saddleback. Some doozies in there.


----------



## benski (Feb 17, 2015)

Favorite 
rumble at sugarbush

Least favorite. 
Cruiser and which way at sugarbush. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2015)

Clairs and Blockbuster video lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf is probably my favorite.


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 17, 2015)

Edd said:


> Sis Boom Bah - Jay Peak
> 
> Check out the list at Saddleback. Some doozies in there.



These are all fishing related....Names of fishing lures, flies, etc...



deadheadskier said:


> Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf is probably my favorite.



+1...Added bonus it just so happens to be my favorite trail.


----------



## freeski (Feb 17, 2015)

When you find a trail at Sugarloaf that is not logging related often it turns out to be logging related. A bubblecuffer is a guy who rode on the logs as they were moving them down the river. I wonder what OSHA would have to say about that job today. Yea, the fishing related trails at Saddleback are cool in the same way. It really adds a lot to the ski area.  

Others, I always liked Zephyr at Pat's Peak and for some odd reason Who-Ville at Sunday River.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

Most of the time, I enjoy when a ski area has a theme to their trail names

Wildcat - cat related
Sugarloaf - logging
Saddleback - fishing
Mt. Abram - Rocky and Bullwinkle  (Boris Badenov might be my second favorite trail name behind Bubblecuffer)
Crotched - galaxy themed
Magic - magic themed


----------



## freeski (Feb 17, 2015)

King Ridge, Alice in Wonderland theme. Helped with the family kid friendly marketing. I think I remember Madhatter and Humpty Dumpty images painted in the lodge. Both are still active ski blogging.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 17, 2015)

Other themed areas I can think of quickly:
Pats Peak-Wind/Weather
Black of ME-Rivers in Maine
Pico-Western/Mining theme (though only most of the trails have this theme)
Dartmouth Skiway-Ivy League/Collegiate/Famous Dartmouth people
Whaleback=Whaling terminology
Gunstock-Guns


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Most of the time, I enjoy when a ski area has a theme to their trail names
> 
> Wildcat - cat related
> Sugarloaf - logging
> ...



Yeah, it's fun, except Hunter, using NYC names for it's trails. Guess they knew who their target audience was ( not that there's anything wrong with NYC, or it's people, I just feel a mountain trail system should have mountain names - like Annapurna )

Worst at Hunter - 
Belt Parkway
Eastside Drive
Broad Way
Gun Hill
Eisenhower drive


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 17, 2015)

Satan's Stairway 

Can't believe that one wasn't mentioned yet.  I agree with Bubblecuffer, great name.  

Timbuktu
+1 for Glory Hole, LOLZ
Black Hole

I hate lazy names, like East Glade or Upper Glades.  Come on, put in an effort.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 17, 2015)

Two Sugarloaf favorites:White Nitro and Misery Whip.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 17, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Other themed areas I can think of quickly:
> Pats Peak-Wind/Weather
> Black of ME-Rivers in Maine
> Pico-Western/Mining theme (though only most of the trails have this theme)
> ...



Camden Snow Bowl - I'm sailing!


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 17, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Two Sugarloaf favorites:White Nitro and Misery Whip.




To many old timers at Sugarloaf, White Nitro will always be known as Wedge Extension & Upper Wedge...It's kind of to bad they didn't keep it that way, but the marketing wars with Sunday River in the late 80's/early 90's led to the changing of the name to White Nitro.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> To many old timers at Sugarloaf, White Nitro will always be known as Wedge Extension & Upper Wedge...It's kind of to bad they didn't keep it that way, but the marketing wars with Sunday River in the late 90's/early 2000's led to the changing of the name to White Nitro.



Cannonball was returned to its rightful name this year.  Profile


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Most of the time, I enjoy when a ski area has a theme to their trail names
> 
> Wildcat - cat related
> Sugarloaf - logging
> ...



Pats Peak Wind Theme - my favorite names there are Hurricane, Vortex, Tornado and Cyclone

Some Ski Areas use names that seem threatening but are not - Utter Abandon and The Bone Yard at Waterville or Black Hole and White Lightning at Okemo

Favorite Trail names

Jay Peak - Valhalla
Burke - Throbulator
Stowe - Nosedive


Worst Names - anything with Upper, Middle and Lower in the name.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 17, 2015)

Sugarbush takes the cake for a plethora of good names IMO.
Exterminator
Hammerhead
Organgrinder
The Mall
Middle Earth
Rumble

I have always liked Devil's Fiddle, Valley Plunge, and Downdraft names at the Big K.

Jaws (of Death) and Plummet at Mount Snow


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2015)

If I remember correctly from skiing as a kid....doesn't a mountain in NY have a trail called Wheelchair? Lol


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wildcat - cat related



Hairball always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's one at Burke my kids like



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 17, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Sugarbush takes the cake for a plethora of good names IMO.
> Exterminator
> Hammerhead
> Organgrinder
> ...



Lets not forget about "Sleeper"


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Here's one at Burke my kids like
> View attachment 15688
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where is he going? It doesn't even look like an entrance where he's facing.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf is probably my favorite.



How about Widowmaker was always my favorite cool name


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Where is he going? It doesn't even look like an entrance where he's facing.



It's the bottom of the entrance - it's a glade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 17, 2015)

Quote from MadMadWorld: If I remember correctly from skiing as a kid....doesn't a mountain in NY have a trail called Wheelchair? Lol  [unquote]                             Yes, Windham, and it's one of their better expert trails: http://snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg33670  As justification, it does have a chairlift on it, and all their trail names start with W so they had to stretch a little.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2015)

killington has some cool glade names.

Somewhere
Nowhere
Chop Chop
The Throne (previously mentioned)
Anarchy
Growler
Stairs
Devils Den
Centerpiece
Low Rider
Sqeeze Play

etc.

plus a host of other named glades not on the map.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 17, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Sugarbush takes the cake for a plethora of good names IMO.
> Exterminator
> Hammerhead
> Organgrinder
> ...



Morningstar also a great one


----------



## catskillman (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Most of the time, I enjoy when a ski area has a theme to their trail names  Hunter is mostly NYC highway and street name related.
> 
> Wildcat - cat related
> Sugarloaf - logging
> ...


Hunter is mostly NYC highway and street name related.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 17, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Yeah, it's fun, except Hunter, using NYC names for it's trails. Guess they knew who their target audience was ( not that there's anything wrong with NYC, or it's people, I just feel a mountain trail system should have mountain names - like Annapurna )
> 
> Worst at Hunter -
> Belt Parkway
> ...


Those are all NYC streets and highways - It's Broadway not "Broad Way"


----------



## catskillman (Feb 17, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> If I remember correctly from skiing as a kid....doesn't a mountain in NY have a trail called Wheelchair? Lol


Windham.  Actually they have Upper & Lower Wheelchair.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> Quote from MadMadWorld: If I remember correctly from skiing as a kid....doesn't a mountain in NY have a trail called Wheelchair? Lol  [unquote]                             Yes, Windham, and it's one of their better expert trails: http://snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg33670  As justification, it does have a chairlift on it, and all their trail names start with W so they had to stretch a little.



It looked a lot more intimidating as a kid!


----------



## ceo (Feb 17, 2015)

Favorites: Hardscrabbles at Cannon. Boom Scooter at Sugarloaf. Middle Earth at Sugarbush. 

Least favorites: All of the Front Face trails at Sugarloaf, particularly White Nitro and Pure Heat. For Sugarloaf to be all Sunday River wannabe like that is kind of ludicrous.


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 17, 2015)

At black mountain they have two trails ( Lostbo and Lostbo glades) apparently according to local legend it was a Les Otten diss; it stands for Les Otten Sucks The Big One 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

That's awesome.  :lol:


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 17, 2015)

Trail at Mountain Creek, NJ was called Devil's Bit for as far back as I can recall.

This year it was changed to Grand Prix


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 17, 2015)

Hands down Hairball at Wildcat!


----------



## octopus (Feb 17, 2015)

gangsta's grotto always comes to mind for me


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 17, 2015)

Cemetery Gate at Ragged


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 17, 2015)

East: Triple Trouble at Loon and Paradise at both Mad River Valley neighbors. Out west: Devils Crotch at Breck and Mary's Nipple at Grand Targhee.


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 18, 2015)

Skikarl said:


> At black mountain they have two trails ( Lostbo and Lostbo glades) apparently according to local legend it was a Les Otten diss; it stands for Les Otten Sucks The Big One
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Where the hell is the like button.  LOL


----------



## skimagic (Feb 18, 2015)

Best-   Blubber @ whaleback 

Worst - Medium @ magic  ... I always tried to like it but can't.  In addition to the new flags they need to rename this trail - Illusion, spell, rabbit... anything!


the former Elk Meadows had a Beatles song title theme.


----------



## makimono (Feb 18, 2015)

Slide Of Hans - play on Sleight Of Hand and Magics patriarch Hans Thorner.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2015)

skimagic said:


> Best-   Blubber @ whaleback
> 
> Worst - Medium @ magic  ... I always tried to like it but can't.  In addition to the new flags they need to rename this trail - Illusion, spell, rabbit... anything!
> 
> ...



On the flip side....how can you not love 33 & 1/3


----------



## makimono (Feb 18, 2015)

freeski said:


> King Ridge, Alice in Wonderland theme. Helped with  the family kid friendly marketing. I think I remember Madhatter and  Humpty Dumpty images painted in the lodge. Both are still active ski  blogging.



Loved skiing King Ridge in the 70's...The  Jaberwocky and The Lobster-Quadrille were favorites...remember graduating to the expert section and lapping the Mad Hatter with it's rocket ride high speed T-Bar.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 18, 2015)

ChicoKat said:


> Cemetery Gates at Ragged



I hope this is a nomination for a best not worst name.
Every time I see that name on a Ragged map or on the mountain I get a certain song of the same name in my head.


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2015)

makimono said:


> Slide Of Hans - play on Sleight Of Hand and Magics patriarch Hans Thorner.



I like how Frans and Hans are neighbors.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 19, 2015)

skifastr said:


> I hope this is a nomination for a best not worst name.
> Every time I see that name on a Ragged map or on the mountain I get a certain song of the same name in my head.



 Cemetery Gates - Pantera (HQ Audio): http://youtu.be/1OYw7FPB7CE


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 21, 2015)

Edd said:


> Sis Boom Bah - Jay Peak



I thought sis boom bah got removed as a trail since it couldn't hold any snow due to the wind.


Naked lady at snowmass
Drunken Frenchman at winter park
Awe Chute at winter park


----------



## Edd (Feb 21, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I thought sis boom bah got removed as a trail since it couldn't hold any snow due to the wind.



Yes, I'm not seeing it in the map. Guess you're right.


----------



## ExtremeRyan (Nov 24, 2016)

I love the Sunday River trail names that are that are themed around the peak names. Aurora has trails that are sky themed like Northern Lights and Celestial. Oz has Flying Monkey, Emerald City, Tin Woodsman, ect. I think that's pretty clever as opposed to things like Liftline, which a lot of resorts seem to have on their map.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 19, 2016)

One of my favorites: Snowflake Bentley at Bolton Valley, honoring the man who photographed snowflakes.  There's even a Snowflake Bentley website.



Woody


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 19, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Cemetery Gates - Pantera (HQ Audio): http://youtu.be/1OYw7FPB7CE



Shit, I forgot to reply to this but yes that's the song!
Edit: crap, that's supposed to be animated, oh well.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 19, 2016)

Best - 

Misery Whip - Sugarloaf
Goat - Stowe.  Don't know why I like that name so much.  It's just strikes me a funny...

Worst - 

All the NY highway named trails at Hunter.  Who the hell wants to be thinking about traffic and potholes, and commuting to work when you are out on a mountain enjoying the the outdoors?  Really takes away something for me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Best -
> 
> Misery Whip - Sugarloaf
> Goat - Stowe.  Don't know why I like that name so much.  It's just strikes me a funny...
> ...


I don't think the original owners of Hunter where thinking about that in the 1950s when they named the trails. I don't care of the name's. I just glad to be skiing in fun steep Snow.  They were in construction business originally so that probably has something to due with the names. You need to relax more maybe take some Mj with next time at hunter.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I don't think the original owners of Hunter where thinking about that in the 1950s when they named the trails. I don't care of the name's. I just glad to be skiing in fun steep Snow.  They were in construction business originally so that probably has something to due with the names. You need to relax more maybe take some Mj with next time at hunter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Congrats Scotty on a coherent post!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 19, 2016)

I just like saying it out loud, while skiing it, or just having skied it, or about to ski it, loudly, in  German accent, with a touch of Nurse Diesel... KUERSTEINER!

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 19, 2016)

Mr. Kuersteiner in action. 





Sweet!

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 19, 2016)

Best 
Upper FIS 
Worst 
 Barneys bumps

http://ski-degrees.synthasite.com/vermont.php
Someone spent a lot of time analizing individual slope stats.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 19, 2016)

Best - or at least most descriptive- Sugarbush's Rumble; you know what you're in for from the name.

Worst - or at least the laziest act of naming a trail - all the Lift lines out there.

Honorable mention: Glory Hole - Alta.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 20, 2016)

Best: Exterminator


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 20, 2016)

Lower Runout and Runout Extension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 20, 2016)

I would give TBD at Mittersill the nod for dumbest.To be determined?What?Who does that?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 20, 2016)

A close second would be Mittersills Track Track.Huh?Yup,what the hell is that?And then,while I'm beating up on Cannon,they name a trail at Mittersill Cannonball after it was rejected as a 2 year name change for Profile.They are obviously running out of names which one can clearly tell by seeing they now have 2 Gremlins,2Turnpikes,and 2 Red balls on the trail report.I mean,who does that also?


----------



## gregnye (Dec 20, 2016)

Waterville's Green Peak trail names look really clever!


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> A close second would be Mittersills Track Track. Huh? Yup,what the hell is that?



All the Mittersill names are garbage...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 20, 2016)

Best- Outhouse

Worst- Thanks Walt


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 20, 2016)

Organgrinder - Sugarbush

Happiness Is - Shawnee


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 20, 2016)

BEST-- Chin Clip, Stowe. What better name for a long bump run
WORST-- The Jabberwocky, King Ridge,  don't even know what this meant??


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 20, 2016)

powhunter said:


> Best- Outhouse
> 
> Worst- Thanks Walt



Well, to each his or her own, I guess.  I always liked the idea behind Mt. Snow naming a Sunbrook trail "Thanks Walt" to honor the ski area's visionary founder Walter R. (Walt) Schoenknecht. Article about Walt.

Woody


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 20, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> BEST-- Chin Clip, Stowe. What better name for a long bump run
> WORST-- The Jabberwocky, King Ridge,  don't even know what this meant??



Have you ever chortled?  Or seen an out-of-control skier go galumphing down a ski run?  If so, or even if not, you can thank _Alice through the Looking Glass_ author Lewis Carroll for the nonsense poem "Jabberwocky".


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 20, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> Have you ever chortled?  Or seen an out-of-control skier go galumphing down a ski run?  If so, or even if not, you can thank _Alice through the Looking Glass_ author Lewis Carroll for the nonsense poem "Jabberwocky".







LOL ...Wikipedia version looks alot the Monty Pyton version


----------



## shadyjay (Dec 21, 2016)

Some of the best trail names:

Widowmaker
Spinebuster
Colostomizer

Can't remember which resort had these.... D'oh.....


----------

